# Litespeed Sienna bottlecage problem



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

We picked up a Litespeed Sienna XS frame for my girlfriend and on the first ride, we realized the seat tube bottle cage won't allow a 24oz bottle to fit in the frame. The top of the bottle hits the top tube. Even the bottom tube mounted cage doesn't allow getting the bottle in/out easily. It also isn't easy to get a smaller bottle out of the seat tube cage. Looking at the frame, the cages do sit much higher in the frame than they do on my bike. Any advice on getting them low enough to fit a bottle in? If it helps, the cages are Arundel Stainless.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://store.tri3sports.ca/store/product/1164/Arundel-Sideloader-Carbon-Cage/


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

A side loader will help on the downtube cage but not the seat tube cage. The top of the bottle would still hit the top tube.


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

Just an update on this situation. We sent the bike back to Litespeed for their warranty department to check out. At first they were willing to install a new lower boss on the seat tube but wouldn't repaint the frame. Later the story changed to they wanted to repaint the frame since it had a flaw in the clear coat but wouldn't install a new lower boss since that's the way the engineer designed it. Apparently the engineer says that frame should use a 12oz water bottle. It seems to me like they would want to mount them as low in the frame as possible to lower the center of gravity and improve handling. Overall the experience with ABG hasn't been good. They changed the bike in 09 to allow the use of a normal size bottle. It seems to me that this is admitting to a design flaw and they should offer some means of fixing it.


----------

